# A fly in the ointment



## WandaHarrigan (Aug 24, 2018)

I carved this in basswood from Maine. Living here in Oklahoma, cowboys are all over. I hadn't titled this carving until now but I think you will see it really fits the Ol' cowpoke.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

So you're hiding in Oklahoma city. When the sheriff gets his shootin arm back I'm sending him after you.
Scoundrel


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Double post


----------



## WandaHarrigan (Aug 24, 2018)

Nope, not in Oklahoma City anymore. Now If I can figure out how to post to my projects.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like your carving I used to do lots cowboy carving. 
This is the only one I kept. I need to rotate it


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work, Wanda!

Claude


----------



## WandaHarrigan (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi Claude, nice to connect with you again. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## WandaHarrigan (Aug 24, 2018)

AJ, cowboys and Santa's have always been my favorite to carve. Your cowboy must have spent too much time in the saloon. He seems to be a bit tipsy. LOL.


----------

